# Réinstallation Mac OS 9



## phoenix75 (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai une personne à qui je dois réinstaller son PowerMAc G4 sous Classic
L'installation se fait-elle comme pour OS X (boot sur cd, et installation ..) ?

Par ailleurs, avant de formater le mac, j'aimerais sauvegarder toutes les données. Puis-je me connecter facilement sur un Mac avec OS X ?
Sinon, via un réseau windows, puis-je voir mes dossiers partagés aussi facilement que sous OS X ?

enfin, puis-je faire cohabiter OS 9 ET OS X sur deux partitions différentes ?
Si oui, comment puis-je passer de l'un à l'autre ?

Enfin, si je branche un écran PC temporairement pour réinstaller le Mac, lorsque je le rebrancherais sur l'écran MAC, celui-ci le reconnaitra-t-il aussitôt ?

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses et / ou conseils


----------



## kathy h (25 Février 2005)

Citation : "





			
				phoenix75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai une personne à qui je dois réinstaller son PowerMAc G4 sous Classic
> L'installation se fait-elle comme pour OS X (boot sur cd, et installation ..) ?"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elav67 (26 Février 2005)

Salut Phoenix,

Alors, pour la première question, c'est effectivement OUI.
Pour démarrer sur un CD, il te suffit d'insérer le CD et de redémarrer en gardant la touche C enfoncée jusqu'à l'apparition du message de bienvenue. L'installation est similaire à celle d'OS X ; seule l'interface graphique diffère.
Ensuite, lorsque tu redémarreras, l'assistant d'installation te guidera pour les réglages de base et l'accès internet.

Secundo, pour sauvegarder tes données, utilise un câble ethernet simple et active le partage de fichiers. Il sera plus simple de le faire entre OS 9 et OS X qu'avec un PC (je crois qu'il faut un utilitaire sur le PC pour voir un Mac en OS 9?).
mais, si tu as un disque dur externe, ça vaut peut-être mieux, question simplicité !

Pour la cohabitation entre les deux OS Apple, pas de problème. C'est même prévu. Lorsque tu seras dans OS X, tu pourras utiliser OS 9 directement comme un émulateur ; OS 9 s'appelle désormais Classic quand il cohabite avec le X. 
Pour passer de l'un à l'autre, il suffit de choisir une application écrite pour OS 9 et ce dernier s'ouvrira (s'il ne l'est pas déjà : à régler dans les préférences OS X). C'est "transparent" et très pratique. 
Par contre, si ton Mac est démarré sur OS 9, il te faudra redémarrer pour aller sur le X?
Tu peut donc installer OS 9 sur une partition différente de celle d'OS X mais également sur la même !

Terminons par l'écran : les Mac ont TOUS un port VGA ou SVGA et DVI pour les plus récents ; de ce fait, n'importe quel écran peut passer de Mac à PC et vice-versa !

Je te conseil quand même de faire un tour sur les forums dans les différentes sections qui t'intéresse ; tu y trouveras à peu près tout ce que tu cherches !

@bientôt et bon courage !


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (15 Mars 2005)

voila je c que je suis nouveau mais j'ai absolument besoin de vous 

un amis ma prete le logiciel d'instal de mac OS9 (2cd) un avec instalation de logiciels et l'autre avec restoration de logiciel je l'ai mis dans le lecteur j'ai beau appuyer sur c sa ne marche pas il ne veut pas ce lencer j'ai besoin d'aide ou cela vient de mon iMac ou du cd

donc je ne sait pas s'il faut que je rachette un Mac OS9 ou que je mene mon iMac


le probleme c que j'ai demenage et que j'ai perdu le cd


please HELP HELP 

merci


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

Tu n'as pas eu de CD d'installe avec ton iMac ?   
1 ordinateur = 1 licence  :hein:


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (15 Mars 2005)

oui mais le truck c que je l'ai perdu (demenagement)

tu croi qu'il faut que je dois ramener mon iMac a Mac

merci ou je c pas si je dois me racheter Mac OS9 mais j'ai peur de l'acheter et que cela ne marche pas 

merci




et dsl pour le post je suis ultra mordu


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

ah ... ennuyeux ...
si les cd du 9 ne sont pas exactement ceux de votre mac ... ça risque de ne pas fonctionner 
vous ne pouvez pas aller dans un centre lapomme ?


----------



## grig (16 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> ah ... ennuyeux ...
> si les cd du 9 ne sont pas exactement ceux de votre mac ... ça risque de ne pas fonctionner
> vous ne pouvez pas aller dans un centre lapomme ?



Ce serait peut-être l'occasion de passer à mac Os X, non ?


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

bonne idée ...  si c'est un bonbon DV400 ES, prévoyez de mettre à jour le firmware AVANT même de penser à metrte le CD DVD du X ....


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (17 Mars 2005)

je peut pas mettre a jour le firmware puis que je n'ai pas de system d'exploitation

dsl

mais c pour sa que je poste des message sa m'enerve sa fait une semaine que j'essai de le reparer 

si y en a un qui connait le truck




don je recap 
pas de system d'exploitation
donc pas de firmware
donc je dois instal que OS9
mais je me le suis fait parvenir mais comme vous l'avez dit pas d'origine pas bon 

et si je rachete le cd OS9 tu croi que sa marchera


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2005)

arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC a dit:
			
		

> je peut pas mettre a jour le firmware puis que je n'ai pas de system d'exploitation
> 
> dsl
> 
> ...




Evidement ça marchera, mais tu l'as eu où ce CD ? C'est une copie ?


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (17 Mars 2005)

bain en faite c'est un amis qui lui a un iMac qui me la preté 

don si je comprend bien c'est sa lisence pas la miene sa marchera pas sur mon iMac 
j'espere que je vais pas acheter Mac OS9 pour rien 

merci pour tout les renseignements ce forum est SUPER


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2005)

Mais c'est quoi comme iMac ?
Si il est assez puissant, pense peut-être plutot à prendre MacOSX, tu auras aussi Classic avec


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (18 Mars 2005)

bain en faite je s'est pas 

il a 2 ans 
il est BLEU
lecteur de DVD
il y avait dessu avant le big bang Mac OS9
mais il n'y a plus rien maintenant 


s'est tout ce que je c'est


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

Bon c'est un imac DV donc, lecteur à fente, j'ai enfin ma réponse, mais vu que tu t'éparpilles partout...   


Ce que ne dit pas notre ami Anrnaud, c'est qu'il a tenté une install d'osx sans faire la maj du FIRMWARE et que maintenant, il n'arrive plus à booter sur le CD d'OS 9 pour l'installer et faire cette satanée mise à jour, si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## arnaud jai un nouveauIMAC (18 Mars 2005)

ta tout juste tu ma auter les mots de le bouche merci merci mercihelp help


----------



## Dies irae (22 Mars 2005)

bonjour, 

un ami a achete un ibook avec os9, j aimerai savoir comment changer la langue.. il est en allemand..
dois tt reforamter pr reinstaller mac os9?
ou puis je changer seulement la langue.. 

urgent.. merci..


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> un ami a achete un ibook avec os9, j aimerai savoir comment changer la langue.. il est en allemand..
> dois tt reforamter pr reinstaller mac os9?
> ...



Dans le cas d'os9, il faut réinstaller un système complet dans la bonne langue.
Aber warum? ist dass nicht schoen auf Deutch ?    
Nicht auf dem Kopf, nicht auf dem Kopf


----------



## Dies irae (22 Mars 2005)

haaa.. non l allemand c est pas mon truc.. mdrr

donc comment je fais pr tt effacer? je redemarre a partir du cd et je reinstalle tt?
explique moi comme si j avais 5ans..


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> haaa.. non l allemand c est pas mon truc.. mdrr
> 
> donc comment je fais pr tt effacer? je redemarre a partir du cd et je reinstalle tt?
> explique moi comme si j avais 5ans..



Malheureusement pour os9 il existe un CD par langue 
Et donc il te faut un CD du modèle de ta machine ou un CD du commerce en Français ou dans toute autre langue qui te convienne. Et tu bootes dessus, puis t'effaces ton disque et tu réinstalles.

Eventuellemnt tu peux toujours négocier avec Apple l'échange de ton CD-De pour un CD-Fr...


----------



## Dies irae (22 Mars 2005)

haaa genial... 

sur mon powerbook, g os9 classic de preinstalle...
est ce que je peux lui filer mon cd ?
de toute facon je suppose qu avec osx je n ai plus beoins de classic os9? me trompe je?


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> haaa genial...
> sur mon powerbook, g os9 classic de preinstalle...
> est ce que je peux lui filer mon cd ?
> de toute facon je suppose qu avec osx je n ai plus beoins de classic os9? me trompe je?



Avec osX pas de pb, toutes les langues sont livrées sur le même DVD, et sur un second cd se trouvent toutes les versions de classic.

Maintenant si tu n'as pas de "vieux" logiciels non carbonisés, si tu n'as pas de "vieux" périphériques pour lesquels aucun driver osX n'existe, si tu es sûr de ne jamais devoir travailler sous os9, alors oui tu peux te passer de classic


----------



## Dies irae (22 Mars 2005)

mais disons que si je ne l effce pas, on peut quand meme l installer sur ca machine?


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> mais disons que si je ne l effce pas, on peut quand meme l installer sur ca machine?



Précise
si t'effaces pas quoi ?   os9
si t'installe quoi ?        os X panther

La réponse est oui, os x peut tout à fait fonctionner avec un os 9 de langue différente, mon os X est en US et mon os 9 était pendant un temps en Fr, maintenant en US aussi.

Voilà je pense avoir répondu.


----------

